# Les Poochs and curved scissors



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Where is the best place to get les poochs brushes and some curved scissors from? By curved scissors I mean larger ones not little curved end ones if that makes sense thanks


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Their are a couple of places I came across for Les Poochs..

http://www.petsheffield.co.uk/category.asp?id=34
http://www.christiesdirect.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=480

I can't remember where I got mine from but I have lost it!  I think it got thrown out with the recycling as my 'doggy stuff' basket is next to my 'recycling basket'


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Sarah , will take a look at those websites not sure which one I need though


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I used the green one but I think Kendal likes a red?? Not sure!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

The green is softer so kinder on the cockapoo coat.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks, going for the green one


----------

